# 2013 ibo rinehart 25 target list.



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

All nice targets and the elk and caribou are quite big. As I noted in another post, most are quite identical to sizes of McKenzies.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

bow-legged said:


> Here is a list of the targets that the IBO is going to use.
> 
> 1-standing elk
> 2-bedded elk
> ...


So you selling your targets? and buying rineharts or keeping what you have?


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Where are all the "cartoon" targets that the cry babies were whining about when the IBO announced Rinehart targets for 2013.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

RickT said:


> Where are all the "cartoon" targets that the cry babies were whining about when the IBO announced Rinehart targets for 2013.


Amen. 

Bring it Rinehart!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

good choices ,no dinosaurs or frogs or that stupid zombie


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

i personally like rinehart better so this is awesome news for me lol


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Probably sell what I have. It kills me to see that the 25 targets listed at club pricing is $11333.00.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

This is an honest question. I have only shot ASA. So McKenzie I all I know. 

What is or are the differences?


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Targets look really good..... Should be no problem converting to them. I am looking forward to the change and enjoying shooting the tournaments next year......
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

xibowhunter said:


> good choices ,no dinosaurs or frogs or that stupid zombie


 Are you asking about the stupid Delta Mckenzie Zombie Dead Fred or the Non -life like Zombie that Rinehart has there is quite a difference but both are Novelty targets.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> Probably sell what I have. It kills me to see that the 25 targets listed at club pricing is $11333.00.



Could you tell me where you found those prices?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I have club price sheet.


----------



## lotusgunworkssf (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes they are more expensive but its a far better foam. Its almost weatherproof so no more rotting, hard, flaking foam. The Rinehart self healing foam will make for super easy arrow pull and will prevent any big black chunks of foam from appearing on the target and obscuring lines. The part I love best NO MORE 3 PIECE TARGETS THAT FALL ALL OVER THE PLACE AND MAKE ARROW PULL AWKWARD! and yes the Rinehart targets do look very realistic. Those guys who bashed Rinehart when they first heard about the targets switch will be eating there words and agree that Rinehart is by far the best.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

OK Thanks...So we can save 2800.00 over retail


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bow-legged said:


> probably sell what i have. It kills me to see that the 25 targets listed at club pricing is $11333.00.


yikes!!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Old Man Archer said:


> Are you asking about the stupid Delta Mckenzie Zombie Dead Fred or the Non -life like Zombie that Rinehart has there is quite a difference but both are Novelty targets.


No not the Delta/Mckenzie one, the one Rinehart makes that looks like a diseased basketball. 
Oh yeah I'm glad that they didn't pick the cobra either,even though I usually get a good shot on them.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

At least they don't have that damn catalina goat. That thing is a score killer for me.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Now i can try to sell our mckenzies at the club to try to make the 25 list to switch to rhineharts


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Augusta Archers in Staunton Va. already has 22 out of 25


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

sounds good to me.


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

No Rising Boar YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Looking forward to nxt year.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I was kinda looking forward to the rising boar


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats to IBO I think the last 4 major shoots I shot that had Mckenzies were awful...the heads wouldn't stay on...the targets hadn't been prepped once they left the mold...very poor quality.


Good for IBO maybe McKenzie will get the hint.


Dewayne


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bow-legged said:


> Probably sell what I have. It kills me to see that the 25 targets listed at club pricing is $11333.00.





carlosii said:


> yikes!!


And then Rinehart may do the same thing McKenzie does, have a special price for a range. Check McKenzie prices for individual targets and see what you come up with, a bit higher than a range.


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Jerry, will you be shooting all Rineharts at Coyote Run?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

zick said:


> Jerry, will you be shooting all Rineharts at Coyote Run?


If we open for 2013. My plan is to use Rineharts. I'm thinking 25 or 20 target course. Cost is going up so much I think the days of 30 targets ranges will fade. It would be a slow process converting over.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bow-legged said:


> If we open for 2013. My plan is to use Rineharts. I'm thinking 25 or 20 target course. Cost is going up so much I think the days of 30 targets ranges will fade. It would be a slow process converting over.


I don't see a real need for changing over real fast. Took us about 3 years to go with all Rineharts and we still kept our better McKenzies. We never had one complaint and if enough else people liked the change over. We held on to our last Elk until just a three years ago. We have something of over 100 Rinehart targets now. We've been replacing our older Rineharts because some are 10 years old and these are still shootable. And we still have some still in real good condition that have the glass eyes.

We have shot 40 targets ever since I can remember and draw good attendance. We have been averaging around 140 shooters per shoot and our last shoot of the year pulled in 213 shooters. Every club is different, has different costs and all, but we haven't raised either member dues or fees since 1999. Still $25 membership that includes family and fees are still $10.00 for Adults, 1/2 price for 12 - 14 and free for kids 11 and under.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Jerry as I suggested to you know who, start phasing in the rhineharts as your able. There are still plenty of us who will come and shoot no matter what you've got. In fact having a mix of targets may help the shooters with the transition. I know if I go out and shoot all the Mckenzies good and the rhineharts bad then I know I need to really work on id'ing the Target better.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't wait for next year to shoot the Rinehart targets.


----------

